# View History in Windows/History Folder



## msbb

Does anyone know how I can retrieve history in my Windows\History folder? I can currently look back about two weeks but I'd like to look back further. How can I do it?


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi msbb
Welcome to Tech Support Guy Bulletin Board

In Internet Explorer,
Tools>Internet Options, in the Days to keep history
you can input any number of days from 0 to 999 days. Though I would not recommend going that high!

Depending on what you currently have it set to, your current history folder will only show what it has cached. In otherwords if you presently have it set to 14 days, and you change it to 30 days, you are not going to see anything beyond 14 days today since it will not have been cached or saved yet.


----------



## EAFiedler

> I want to be able to go into my Windows/History folder and research what transpired about a month ago. Some emails were sent/received and I need to take a look at them. Currently, when I go to Windows/History, I can view what happened from last week to today. I want to know who to go back further. Do you know how to access? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


It sounds like your history is set to only 14 days if that is all you can view. Setting it to 30 days will not make those days available. As for your e-mails, if the "Save copy of sent messages in the 'Sent Items' folder" was in effect during that time, take a look in there.

Maybe, someone else has an idea what you are trying to do, I am sorry, I do not.


----------



## john1

Hi,
I had a look in my C/windows/history
and i couldnt find any e-mails.

How far back does your 'sent items' folder go?

checkout the tickboxes in 'options'

the box might be ticked for 'empty messages on exit'
and of course the box has to be ticked for 'save copy in sent items'

and checkout the 'deleted items' just in case.

Are you trying to restore mail which has been deleted?

If you want to veiw mail from around a month ago,
look in the 'sent items',
if its gone,
look in the 'deleted items',
if its gone from there,
then its gone.

unless anyone else knows different ....

john


----------



## shekerra

Is this post trying to resolve email or history?


>She


----------



## msbb

I'm trying to look at history. What was written/received is part of what I'm looking for. If I currently look in Windows/History, I can read, for example, a yahoomail entry sent out or received on that day. I want to be able to do the same thing last month. Pull up a day and see what was sent/received in Windows/History not specifically IE.


----------



## shekerra

Here - I just answered something similiar to this at Experts-Exchange - so I will post that here.

Index.dat for history, cookies, and Temporary internet files is a 'data indexing file' that IE uses 
to store information of where the shortcuts are stored within each of these folders.
When Windows is running these files are active and you cannot open them. 
You can download 'Spider' which will allow you to view index.dat from all three folders mentioned above. 
You will need to go in and configure the 'options' in spider to not remove any entries first.

Scroll to bottom of this page to download spider: http://www.webattack.com/freeware/security/fwcookie.shtml

Did you follow EAF's instructions to set your days to keep internet history? You won't be able to look back 40 days if the days set in Tools | internet options is less then 40.

>She


----------



## john1

Hi msbb,

I've had a good long look at your postings.
And also at your answers.
Including my previous reply!

I don't use yahoo mail so I'm not familiar with it.

However, I do know that some mail arrangements don't keep the details on the users computer.

The user logs on, then the mail arrangements are sent to the user.
The users address book, and other stuff all gets sent to the user when the user fires-up the mail system.

I suppose this arrangement is aimed at people who move around, and could 'call-in' from anywhere.

If you are using this type of arrangement then clearly what you want isn't on the machine you're using.

If this is the case then you'll have to access the 'Help pages' concerned.

I could of course be quite wrong about your problem, but this seems to fit so far.

Anyone else got a clue about this ???

john


----------



## shekerra

Windows history does not have "SENT MAIL." If you are using web mail and have saved email pages - generally this requires authentication.

Was there another post elsewhere that I am missing here?

Is this post about EMAIL or is this post about the HISTORY folder? A little clarification would be helpful.


>She


----------



## shekerra

One more item: Using outlook express or outlook? If this is an email question. . . Versions?


----------



## john1

Hi shekerra,
if you look at ussb's 2nd post youl see she/he mentions yahoomail.
I don't use it so i don't know .... but i think it one of those you can access from anywhere,
If it is then users stuff is kept centrally and not on the remote machine.

I do agree .... its all very vague .... more clarification please

john


----------



## Rokko Ralph

Here's what I think is going on. He is using yahoo to check his email. Because it is web-based, he acesses it through a web browser which stores all pages viewed in the history. For this reason he can acess his sent emails there.

To msbb:
You can not view webpages unless your browser has them cached on the computer. If your browser is set to hold them for 14 days, that is all the farther you will be able to go back (14 days from today). Making this value larger will help you later on, but for right now you can only go back as far as the last entry in your history. Sorry, hope this helps.


----------



## john1

Hi Rokko Ralph,

That sounds about right .... based on what is here from msbb.
but i thought that all of the details were kept by the service, including history details. Maybe some do that, maybe some dont.

Maybe different services offer different arrangements.
I still think that msbb will have to access the 'Help pages' from his/her service.
Or contact them direct by phone or e-mail.
Maybe 2 weeks is a default setting for holding stuff that could be altered by the user.

Maybe msbb wil come back with some more info,

john

[Edited by john1 on 05-02-2001 at 07:41 PM]


----------

